
Israeli doctor in Italy says innovative treatments offering hopes of recovery - smacktoward
https://www.timesofisrael.com/israeli-doctor-in-italy-says-new-innovative-treatments-flattening-the-curve/
======
seppin
Israeli media published this report last week that turned out to be largely
false: [https://www.jpost.com/International/Israeli-doctor-in-
Italy-...](https://www.jpost.com/International/Israeli-doctor-in-Italy-We-no-
longer-help-those-over-60-621856)

------
anonymous45235
This article is extremely light on details.

All that matters at this point is effective anti-virals, and aggressive use of
them before the virus or immune response damage the patient's lungs to the
point that they need ventilation/ecmo.

We can't afford to wait 18 months for a vaccine.

~~~
arcticfox
Is there any empirical evidence for having patients on their stomach instead
of their back on ventilators? That seems absurdly easy to test.

~~~
unsrsly
For example, Guérin, C., Reignier, J., Richard, J.C., Beuret, P., Gacouin, A.,
Boulain, T., Mercier, E., Badet, M., Mercat, A., Baudin, O. and Clavel, M.,
2013. Prone positioning in severe acute respiratory distress syndrome. New
England Journal of Medicine, 368(23), pp.2159-2168.

~~~
gus_massa
Link
[https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1214103](https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1214103)
(just in case
[https://www.doi.org/10.1056/NEJMoa1214103](https://www.doi.org/10.1056/NEJMoa1214103)
)

